
Ask HN: Success formula for products? - priteshjain
I find that most successful products are the one that is able to create an emotional connect individually with a constant good quality product.
======
saran945
I do not think one can find successful formula, every product is unique,
continuously trying with customers to engage and build habits so that, they
start to love it. this book has good insights on building habit-forming
products - "Hooked: How to Build Habit-Forming Products".

------
franzjoy
I believe it was H. Ford who said "If we'd asked people what they wanted, they
had said 'faster horses'"

A good product matches people's desires, is easy to use and of high quality.

